# Mattlures ultimate bluegill advice



## jkbirocz (Jul 12, 2008)

I finally broke down and shelled out the cash for an Ultimate Bluegill. Man are these things realistic, I have it tied on a rod right now and everytime I glance at it, I think I have a live bluegill hooked a on my line. I am very anxious to test this bait out, but I am unsure of how to fish it. Most of the places I fish are filled with weeds and are not that deep, generally 8ft or less. 

What are some general techniques of fishing these types of swimbaits?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2008)

I suggest the following:

1. Cut the Mattlures Bluegill off your line;

2. Place lure in small container (original package woudl be best);

3. Present Mattlures Bluegill to Capt. Ahab / Esquired so he can conduct extensive field tests;

4. Buy a second (2nd) Mattlures Bluegill as Capt. Ahab / Esquired will likely snag, and lose, the First (1st) Mattlures Bluegill; and,

5. Repeat!*





You may skip steps One(1) and Two (2) if the lure is already tied to a nice rod and reel combo for Capt. Ahab / Esquired


----------



## slim357 (Jul 13, 2008)

Fish it slowly, if theres a lot of grass that could be a problem but if you can get out past the grass line just slowly reel up to the grass line then pause the bait and dead stick it. Also just try to very your retrieve till you think you got it figured out or till you get a bite. hope this helps.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 13, 2008)

I've read that some guys are doing good burning it right under the surface. Hopefully your 'Gill won't turn on its side when you burn it. Be sure to put a belly hook on it if you do that. If it is too weedy to do any kind of hopping on the bottom, just use a steady retrieve as slow as you can make it go while keeping the tail kicking (that's what Matt always suggests when someone asks him) and keep it out of the weeds in your area (obvious :lol: )


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies....except for esquired, because he is obviously an idiot. I tried it out today, and I was very pleased with the action. Mine did not turn on its side at all, regardless of the speed. I was reluctant to buy one of these because I did not think I would have a good place to use it, but I was wrong. It sinks alot slower, and is much more manageable than I thought it would be. While I did not catch anything on it today, I am sure I will in the near future, as long as we get some rain soon. If the water was higher in the places I fish, I would be able to work this lure alot better. 

Unfortunately there is no way I will be able to hook a treble on the bottom of the bait....way too many weeds. Did your bait come with a treble? Mine did not. What size treble would you recommend?


----------



## slim357 (Jul 17, 2008)

The gills didnt come with trebles but the shads did, and I didnt want to use one on them so I swapped one onto one gill and still have another gill without trebs, im not sure on the size tho.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 24, 2008)

These real bluegills liked their new friend. I also had a nice bass come in and swipe at my lure while I was messing with the sunnies.....I still have not caught any fish on it though, a bunch of follows though, soon


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2008)

opcorn: 

Great picture!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 25, 2008)

That is an awesome picture! Send that to Mattlures! =D>


----------



## russ010 (Aug 2, 2008)

If it weren't for the line being noticeable, I would have a hard time telling which fish was fake.

I bought one of these lures about 2 years ago... I've used it in small farm ponds where I know bass tear up gills... I've caught 1 basss on it - 1.5lbs.... The big boys were chasing it, but they just kept nipping the tail.

I haven't tried it here in GA yet... I just found some big bass spots, but I left that lure at home because I don't keep it in my tackle... I'd hate to leave it in my tackle box and it get screwed up after paying that much $$ for it.


----------



## Gamefisher (Aug 3, 2008)

I've tied the one I won on, swam it for a couple feet to check out the action, and haven't fished since. One of these days I'll get to try it.


----------

